# Montaje para flotador de pesca



## p30691 (May 18, 2008)

Buenas tardes a todos.
Estoy empezando a realizar el desarrollo de un flotador de pesca electronico con las siguientes caracteristicas:
- sensor por reed switch
- led encendido para localizacion del flotador, destellea cuando pica el pez.
- emision de una señal de radiofrecuencia cuando pica el pez.
Tengo varios problemas y quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar para buscar esquemarios para:
- Montajes con reed switch.
- Dudo en instalar un 555 para el centelleo de alarma o cualquier otro sistema.
- He visto varios modulos emisores y receptores de AM y FM, asi como codificadores y decodificadores de la emision, ¿podriais indicarme donde puedo encontrar bibliografia sobre ello aparte de las datasheet?
- ¿Como hago para recibir las señales de los emisores de varias cañas de pesca en un solo receptor?¿existe alguna forma de unificar todas las señales en una sola pantalla LCD?
Como podreis imaginar todo debe de ser lo mas pequeño posible, ultraminiatura para que quepa todo en un flotador de pesca.
Ya se que son muchas preguntas pero creo que con lo que tengo buscado y con las aportaciones de ustedes llevare a buen "puerto" mi proyecto.
Gracias anticipadas a todos


----------



## pepechip (May 20, 2008)

Hola
He visto que algunos miembros hoy solicitan una pequeña ayuda, una vez resuelta solicitan otra, y asi hasta que consiguen la realizacion de todo el proyecto.
Puede que con la extension de tu mensaje nos hubieses saturado.

Empezamemos por lo basico. ¿Como saber que el pez ha picado?

Trabajas con agua salina, la cual es doblemente corrosiva, por lo que cualquier tipo de circuito devera de ser hermetico.

puedes detectar el tiron del sedal sobre la misma caña. (utiliza interruptor magnetico)

El utilizar diodos led tan solo te servira si pescas por la noche, ya que durante el dia estos no seran visibles.

a mi personalmente me aburre la pesca, de todas formas seria interesante que postearas tus avanves por si alguien comparte tu aficion.

(a un compañero de trabajo le pregunte en una ocasion el porque le gustaba la pesca, y me respondio que el pescar es lo de menos, que lo importante era que se encontraba con sus amigos y se artaba de cervezas)


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 20, 2008)

Yo tambien quiero hacerte una pregunta....¿Que conocimientos tienes de electronica?


----------



## p30691 (May 22, 2008)

Antes de nada agradecer las respuestas que he recibido.
Sobre la primera decirte, pepechip, que soy abstemio, no bebo, por tanto la cerveza y otros aditamentos alcoholicos no me van mucho.  Sobre los que se llevan la cerveza y otras bebidas a pescar, creo que solo van a pasar el tiempo, no a pescar. Para mi la pesca es algo heredado y amado, mi padre, mi abuelo y toda mi familia hacia surf casting, y pesco generalmente de noche, por lo que hay que querer mucho una aficion para pasar frio, calor, soportar lluvia y pesados hartos de cerveza, jejejeje.
Tienes razon, el medio marino es altamente corrosivo, por lo que emplearé plasticos termoconformados o inyectados en la elaboracion de las carcasas del flotador, las uniones de las piezas las voy a hacer por roscado con anillos de neopreno como selladores o soldadura por ultrasonidos cuando toque soldar. La parte flotante la voy a hacer de neopreno, madera de balsa o cualquier otro plastico de baja densidad, poliestireno de impacto u otros materiales, esto es importante porque debo calcular las densidades del montaje una vez terminado para ver las caracteristicas de flotabilidad del invento este. 
Basicamente, el pez toca el anzuelo, hunde el flotador, mueve un elemento magnetico en la parte interior del flotador que cierra un interruptor Reed, lo que hace que entre en funcionamiento un contador regido por un LM555 o un DS007969, no lo he decidido aun, y hace que el led parpadee en una frecuencia a determinar, una vez pasa el tiempo el led vuelve a brillar en forma standard.
Un paso mas sería la instalacion en el flotador de un emisor y un codificador para el envio de una señal de radio a un receptor portable, en el que habrá un receptor y un decodificador, que decodificara la señal de radiofrecuencia, indicará que emisor es el que envia la información, parpadeará y emitirá una señal sonora por medio de un buzzer.  He pensado como emisor en el TLP434A, como receptor en el  RLP434A, como codificador en el HT12E y como decodificador en el HT12D, aunque no desdeño utilizar cricuitos hibridos de Linx Technologies ya que tiene emisores/codificadores y receptores/decodificadores.
Asi va mi proyecto, por el momento a nivel de primeros bocetos y calculos teoricos, para tiopepe123, decirle que soy ingeniero tecnico industrial, rama centrales electricas, por lo que la electronica que se es mas teorica que practica, por eso lo de pedir ayuda para que me deis vuestras opiniones, ya que estoy seguro que en este foro hay infinidad de personas con muchos mas conocimientos practicos que yo en la practica.
Un enorme saludo y gracias anticipadas.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 22, 2008)

Para detectar la bolla simplemente debes poner un sistema para detectar el tiron del pez.
Simplemente debes utilizar un "brazo" tensado por un muelle, cuando el pez pica, el cable se tensa mas iy el brazo pivota girando. Si este blazo lo unimos a un final de carrera, una barrera optica de ranura o un conjunto iman/bobina podemos  detectar el golpe del pez.

Te remito a otro ramo de la ingenieria , ingenieria inversa, mira productos similares por internet.

Para el tema de la  bolla , una forma de recargar la bateria es utilizando un bobinado tal y como utilizan los cepillos electricos para los dientes.
Se trata de un electroiman/transformador sin la I alimentado a la tension de red.
La bolla en su interior tiene otra bobina(segundario)+puente rectificador+resistencia limitadora(lm317)+bateria.

De esta forma podemos recargar la bolla sin desmontarla.

La distancia transformador/bolla debe ser la minima para reducir al maximo las perdidas magneticas.


----------

